# Sneak Peak of SuperATV's newest Terminator Tires!



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

*Sneak Peak of SuperATV's new 33" Terminator Tires!*

Wanted to give you guys a little sneak peak of some tires we have on the way these particular ones are our samples.

First one here 33x10x15weighing in at 44lbs:
















We are also coming out with the 29.5x12x14! Check out this monster compared the a 10" wide Terminator:








Here is the 33" sitting next the the 29.5:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Big Tires!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

33 for a 15" rim!?!?!?!? SAY WHAT?!?!? :bigeyes: 


What ya gonna put them on? SxS's? What about weight? Compared to 31's & 32's?

:rockn: This is pretty sweet. First 33" ATV tire. Nice.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> 33 for a 15" rim!?!?!?!? SAY WHAT?!?!? :bigeyes:
> 
> 
> What ya gonna put them on? SxS's? What about weight? Compared to 31's & 32's?
> ...


Oh YEA 33" Tires! Yea SxS's and some guys around us are wanting them for samurais and such so... They weigh in at 44lbs unmounted!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. If I can ever snag me a RZR the 29.5 for 14's is going to look good on it.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## localfiremedic (Apr 18, 2010)

Those 33s may be my next set of tires now. You definitely have my attention and the guys in our group running the 29.5 Terms and 32 Terms love them. Any idea on a release date?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah no doubt whats the price gonna be on the 29.5x12x12 I can see me getting two of them


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> 33 for a 15" rim!?!?!?!? SAY WHAT?!?!? :bigeyes:
> 
> 
> What ya gonna put them on? SxS's? What about weight? Compared to 31's & 32's?
> ...


the 32 term weighs in at 52lbs from what the site says
the 31 outlaw weighs in at 48lbs
the 32 back weighs in at 53lbs...

so at 44lbs i would say thats perty good

DUH! you got a weight chart on here...LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wanted the weight of them to compare TO the laws/backs in the chart. Goober. lol


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

any chance of a 33 in a 14


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I might be going with the 29.5 wides instead of the OL2!!! These things are sick.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I wanted the weight of them to compare TO the laws/backs in the chart. Goober. lol


ah i see !! hehe my bad


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Yeah no doubt whats the price gonna be on the 29.5x12x12 I can see me getting two of them


 X2^^


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice looking tires. Too bad we a re limited to 28's.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Also forgot to mention in both these new tires we have incorporated a rim guard into these tires :rockn:! You guys ask for improvements and SuperATV delivers! Also when these tires arrive we will be receiving both styles of our bandit wheels in 15".

You can see the rim guard in this pic:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like 33's for me!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

I want the 29.5.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Those are gonna be sick!!! I plan on getting either 28s or 29.5s from yall soon. Havent decided


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Here is a photo of this 33" beast mounted up weighing in at 60lbs:


----------



## move (Dec 1, 2011)

When are you going to start taking orders?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SuperATV said:


> Here is a photo of this 33" beast mounted up weighing in at 60lbs:


:rockn: that is sick!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang it I just seen the 12 wide was for 14" wheels I may have to sell the 12s and buy all four and wheels


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Check this out guys we have a machine with 32" silverbacks here in the shop we took one off to do a little comparison:
















:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: :rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Dang it I just seen the 12 wide was for 14" wheels I may have to sell the 12s and buy all four and wheels


 HAHA you can buy them for me :bigok:


----------



## move (Dec 1, 2011)

Like I said, put me on the top of the list.


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice have any pics of them next to 32 terms


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

My god:bigeyes: about time someone stuck a 15' wheel on an ATV tire. They need start making 15' more universal... Since it looks so good:bigok:.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

move said:


> Like I said, put me on the top of the list.


 Im with Move, Tyler i want to get on the pre order list as soon as its available!!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

brutemike said:


> HAHA you can buy them for me :bigok:


You go more places than me already you buy them for me


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

did the lugs get any deeper on the new tires.. and any idea of the cost ..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> You go more places than me already you buy them for me


 Thats just the skill level between us bwahahahahah :nutkick:


----------



## Graves650i (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to put a set on my samurai!!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

The 33" Termz mounted on our 900Xp with our 4" lift kit:rockn::















And guys these pictures do not do justice at all!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That is sick!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Thx for putting me on the list Tyler, can you post a pick of them next to a 32 term please?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

I will next week to get the thread back to the top of the board.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like you widen the lug spacing some; guessing same # of lugs as the 32? - Should be killer like that! 

Does this mean y'all have a fresh batch of 29.5/14's in? Been waiting to send mine in for the sidewall warranty deal.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Not yet they are on the way.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

These things are sweet...

Yes, they look to have a bigger void in the tread pattern...probably do better in the mud because of this.

I'll have a set of these on my RZR or Commander....

...whichever I decide to buy...hopefully after January!


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

I beleive i just found my new tire's for my Teryx.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Ready to see pic of them next to a 32 Term for size difference


----------



## Jolley (Jan 12, 2010)

Santa: I would like some 33" terminators and a 4" Catvos


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ lol I don't believe 33s would fit under mine and be able to turn without removing the floorboards....32s would be about it I think

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ lol I don't believe 33s would fit under mine and be able to turn without removing the floorboards....32s would be about it I think


did you just admit your Brute ain't big enough :haha: I think you could manage to figure out a solution!



When will we get an idea on pricing?


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

Holy crap those are insane. And that rzr xp looks bada#@! I dont think i could afford to mod my outty enough to handle that much tire. Lol


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.436313,-86.859161
Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

any pics of the 33 next to the 32 yet


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

grizz660muddin said:


> any pics of the 33 next to the 32 yet


Looking at it compared to the 32 back, guessing I'd say there isn't much difference. My terms n backs were about the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

The 33"-32" term comparisan is a week over due. Come on Tyler hook us up brotha!


----------



## vulcanrider (Aug 4, 2010)

Tyler, what will the price be on the 12 wides. I'm on the list and can't wait. Excellent tire


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

The 33" Terms and 12" wide 29.5 have arrived ready to ship out!!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

vulcanrider said:


> Tyler, what will the price be on the 12 wides. I'm on the list and can't wait. Excellent tire


$214.95 apiece

*SUPERATV ACCESSORIES - TERMINATOR TIRES*


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

i gotta get better axels. Because those are gunna brake alot of stuff but they are to cool not to get.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Any more updates on these guys? I'm getting a rzr in the next month or so and would really like to throw these on there, herd yall were having some issues with the first batch being to heavy then the second batch running small.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but what are you guys unveiling on Monday the 18th.:sly:

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

35's? Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Some type of power steering unit pretty sure.....


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

If so I hope its for the teryx4


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Some type of power steering unit pretty sure.....


thats what I was thinking 

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

brutemike said:


> I know this is an old thread but what are you guys unveiling on Monday the 18th.:sly:
> 
> (rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


12 New Models of Power-steering for many makes and models of ATV's.









---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------



Josh82 said:


> If so I hope its for the teryx4


Should have PS ready to ship out in about 2 weeks.


----------

